# Coming Soon To Vape King - Glas



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

*GLAS E-LIQUID*
A smoother class of e-liquids driven by excellence
and an uncompromising perfection






*MILK
A smooth rich blend of strawberries and cream
*
*Pebbles
A sophisticated dessert blend of fruit cereal and macaroon
*
*Poundcake
Creamy and balanced flavor with notes of fresh citrus and vanilla on the inhale, hints of warm cake & lemon zest on the exhale.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Lushen (30/6/15)

I just want the bottles, they look soooo cool

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

Is that the actual packaging?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

Lushen said:


> I just want the bottles, they look soooo cool



That may or may not have influenced my decision to order them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Is that the actual packaging?



Yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

Jees... its nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jees... its nice.



I know right  Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *GLAS E-LIQUID*
> A smoother class of e-liquids driven by excellence
> and an uncompromising perfection
> 
> ...



ooooh  eta?


----------



## Lushen (30/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff Can I please have dibs on your empty bottles as well 
And yes, when is ETA?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

ETA is late next week  Sure you can have my empty bottles when they come into existence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)

Tasted the Poundcake juice from a fellow MVC member at the meet on sunday... its delicious.. 
@Stroodlepuff expect my order.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Tasted the Poundcake juice from a fellow MVC member at the meet on sunday... its delicious..
> @Stroodlepuff expect my order.....



Its my new Favorite juice


----------



## kbgvirus (30/6/15)

The Poundcake is an absolute WINNER

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Its my new Favorite juice


Cheeky question @Stroodlepuff early indication of pricing?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Cheeky question @Stroodlepuff early indication of pricing?



Looking at around the R250.00 mark but I cant confirm


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Looking at around the R250.00 mark but I cant confirm


Yippee.. excellent news for a tuesday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (30/6/15)

I will just leave this here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (30/6/15)

If it tastes "anything" like this w000t
you will have a winner


----------



## MunG (30/6/15)

Woa 

Need...
Now !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *GLAS E-LIQUID*
> A smoother class of e-liquids driven by excellence
> and an uncompromising perfection
> 
> ...


Pebbles sounds like a winner to me


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

This looks like Chicken Dinner Juice!


----------



## Lushen (30/6/15)

@Rob Fisher, you mean chicken curry dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## HappyCamper (2/7/15)

best ejuice ever, maby some chakalaka prawn, biltong salad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

ETA is Thursday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

Posted the wrong one sorry guys

here is the new ETA:


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/15)

@Stroodlepuff what nic concentrations can we expect? I highly doubt 18mg but 12mg would work in a pinch


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Stroodlepuff what nic concentrations can we expect? I highly doubt 18mg but 12mg would work in a pinch



Only 6MG and 3MG this time around, if I get enough people wanting 12MG will order some in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

We are out of luck @BumbleBee 
Or maybe we need a super duper 200W mod and one of @Paulie's builds. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/7/15)

Any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## MiffyPuff (13/7/15)

Glas has arrived and will be uploaded shortly, unfortunately only our 6mg arrived this morning, we are following up to see where the rest is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MiffyPuff (13/7/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/imported-e-liquids/glas.e-liquid.html


----------



## Willyza (13/7/15)

WoW, all the 3mg sold out already?

Edit:-sorry did not read all of your post


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/15)

Willyza said:


> WoW, all the 3mg sold out already?


Read here bud... 




MiffyPuff said:


> Glas has arrived and will be uploaded shortly, unfortunately only our 6mg arrived this morning, we are following up to see where the rest is!


----------



## Willyza (13/7/15)

ye,Thanks did edit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/15)

Willyza said:


> ye,Thanks did edit


hehe, no worries, the excitement gets the better of us sometimes hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/15)

Just an update on the 3mg. They were out of stock so he sent us the 6mg in the meantime just so that we at least got something. 3mg is still on backorder and will be sent as soon as it is back in stock. 

Apologies guys and gals

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

What about the 12mg Stroods?
.
.
.
.
(Runs and hides)


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/15)

Silver said:


> What about the 12mg Stroods?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Unfortunately as sub-ohm tanks have evolved so has the demand for 12mg lowered. Our sales on 12MG are not good enough for us to warrant stocking 12mg premium eliquid at this point


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/15)

Silver said:


> What about the 12mg Stroods?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Will get some with the next order @Silver  actually let me see if he can send us the 12mg with the 3, wont be many though


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> Unfortunately as sub-ohm tanks have evolved so has the demand for 12mg lowered. Our sales on 12MG are not good enough for us to warrant stocking 12mg premium eliquid at this point



Ok then
.
.
Walks away quietly
.
.
.
(Taking a chug on my "unevolved" equipment with 18mg Blackbird) 

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will get some with the next order @Silver  actually let me see if he can send us the 12mg with the 3, wont be many though



No worries @Gizmo 
Was only joking
Gosh times have changed when the highest strength available is 6mg
I think I need to evolve my vape gear...

If you get 12mg, great, but dont get it just for me. I would hate for you to sit with plenty bottles that dont sell.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/15)

Silver said:


> No worries @Gizmo
> Was only joking
> Gosh times have changed when the highest strength available is 6mg
> I think I need to evolve my vape gear...
> ...



Lol I have had more than one person ask  Wont be alot will be max 20 bottles, but they still need to ship my 3mg to me so I don't mind asking them to throw in a few 12's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (17/7/15)

just tried Pound Cake from Glas....its good. Really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/15)

3MG Glas just arrived and the site has been updated.

12MG and restocks of 6MG should be here in +/- 2 weeks


----------



## Tom (29/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 3MG Glas just arrived and the site has been updated.
> 
> 12MG and restocks of 6MG should be here in +/- 2 weeks


selling fast? 

Poundcake is really good. On my "re order" and "keep stock" list. And I was looking for some reviews on it....around here  .


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/15)

Tom said:


> selling fast?
> 
> Poundcake is really good. On my "re order" and "keep stock" list. And I was looking for some reviews on it....around here  .



Super fast @Tom I didn't realize it would go so quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

